
Ask HN: Should I go into management despite of loving to code? - NumberCruncher
Hi there! The last 3 years I used to work for a big telco as a senior data scientist and I was rehired by the VP of IT at one of my former employers. He did this because he used to work for the same big telco in the same department like I did (the time before we got to know each other) and he was looking for someone who knows certain systems of the telco and who could rebuild them at his company. So far, so good. I joined one of his teams 3 month ago and the first time in my life I really enjoy what I am doing. I can do what I want, how I want, have not to take care about business BS. This week my team lead resigned and the VP asked me whether I could imagine taking over his position and my team.<p>The point is he made me clear that “he makes sure that I do not have time for coding if I take the position” which would kill the part of my job I enjoy the most. On the other hand I am 37 and this is not only the first but high probably the last time I get an offer like this. I know a lot of people who would kill for getting into management. It’s somehow like the Jewish dilemma: pork for free.<p>Is anybody out there who went from coding into management without screwing it up and discovered his passion for the mundane management tasks?
======
venkasub
Management is not easy as it sounds. Leading people and setting strategy needs
a lot of experience. The culture of the company to take calculated risks
should gel with your thought process when you are higher-up. You are also
responsible for the people who report into you and need to make sure that all
are 'taken care of'.

Being in Management has nothing to do with Coding; you should be a good
manager of time/tasks, so that you can afford to code atleast a few hours
every week, if you dig such.

